
GitHub removes IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT repository from Trending - hmyr0
https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT/issues/88
======
Operyl
Like I posted on that Github issue, they've been editing opposing opinions to
call themselves "trolls." It's known that abusive repos get removed from
trending/explore, and that's as clear cut as abuse as you can get.

EDIT: 2\. Content Restrictions

You agree that you will not under any circumstances upload, post, host, or
transmit any content that:

1\. is unlawful or promotes unlawful activities;

2\. is or contains sexually obscene content;

3\. is libelous, defamatory, or fraudulent;

4\. is discriminatory or abusive toward any individual or group;

5\. contains or installs any active malware or exploits, or uses our platform
for exploit delivery (such as part of a command and control system); or

6\. infringes on any proprietary right of any party, including patent,
trademark, trade secret, copyright, right of publicity, or other rights.

~~~
hmyr0
I agree that editing other people's comments isn't the best thing to do, but
the README clearly states that those types of comments weren't welcome.

In addition, serious opinions like issue #60 weren't edited, only issues like
#77, which literally said:

"Dear Beef, Beef. Thanks, Beef" \--
[https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT/issues/7...](https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT/issues/77)

EDIT: ... and IMO calling an obvious troll a "troll" isn't defamatory. What
GitHub is doing is clearly censorship, nothing short of it.

~~~
matheusmoreira
Wait a second. Repository owners can edit people's comments on their issue
tracker? That's insane.

~~~
kingosticks
Yes, normally to fix the formatting when they post long sections of code/logs
which are otherwise very difficult to read. And not just repo _owners_ either.

------
shripadk
I don't get what's the fuss about? I always thought "Trending" repositories is
for code not for airing your opinion.

Someone else can create a "IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_IN" and probably have
thousands of stars as well because the topic is itself binary in nature: you
are either in or out. And then what? What would that prove? Is this some sort
of popularity contest about who gets more stars? If your intention is to air
your opinion, you have social networks for that. But this looks more like a
misuse of the platform to me.

Github is a company not a public service institution. They have their reasons
for selling to Microsoft. You may agree or disagree with the decision and you
have all the reasons to chose to stay or leave. Heck, you might even go for
their competitors or create one yourself. But this is honestly just immature.

------
maaaats
My guess is it's removed for all the toxicity and hate being spewed in the
issues.

For instance this comment about the new CEO: _" Why are you such sniveling
waste of human excrement and what original sin did humanity commit to deserve
you?"_

Why would anyone want to read such stuff when browsing "trending"?

From the readme: _As ironic as it may seem, it makes sense to keep this
evacuation center right here on GitHub. For now at least. If they shut this
down, it will only validate our exodus._

It's like they want to flamebait in order to be shut down.

------
tener
The repo appears to be actively seeking conflict/flamewar. So while it doesn't
disappear it isn't promoted. That seems sensible even if not everyone will
agree.

It is also precisely the same approach to the problem the HN is taking.

~~~
pierre_d528
Requiem for GitHub (2016)

[http://hintjens.com/blog:111](http://hintjens.com/blog:111)

~~~
ninkendo
I don’t really see how that article is relevant here?

------
philliphaydon
Stop giving this GH repo attention and let it die already.

~~~
hmyr0
I'm guessing the reason the repository is so popular is that people are
worried about what Microsoft might do after acquiring GitHub. Things like...
censoring content they disapprove of, for example.

~~~
shawn
Do you think Microsoft ordered them to remove this repo, or that their
existing moderation team did?

~~~
Operyl
It seems likely to me that a few people might have reported the issue editing
stuff to GitHub, and that could've triggered this honestly.

~~~
philliphaydon
If I could figure out how I would report the repo.

~~~
Operyl
I imagine: [https://github.com/contact/report-
abuse](https://github.com/contact/report-abuse)

------
NietTim
Good on them. The response to this has been really, sadly as expected,
immature

------
popnroll
This should be removed from HN. If you dislike Github because Microsoft
acquired it, then migrate to GitLab. There is no point on this fanatic and
paranoid dramatization; It adds nothing to the Open Source productive
community.

------
GenericsMotors
Sigh...

The repo's readme is melodramatic and entitled. If you don't agree with
GitHub's direction, and have already made your objections known to them, then
move somewhere else. Or you know, perhaps pay to host your own source control
and ticket system.

------
jlarocco
It's really disappointing how childish the response to this purchase has been.

------
avip
Yet another proof that giving people something for free never pays off. People
will always complain, and developers are the worse.

~~~
setquk
Just because it's free doesn't remove our right to complain about it.

Complaining isn't the best outcome however. Learning how to use git in a
distributed environment probably is the right option.

~~~
avip
I'm not disputing your "right to complain". I'm sure there's some N-th
amendment for that. If to quote more authoritative sources: "You're not wrong,
you're just an A __hole " [0].

[0] I'm not referring to "you" but to whoever created that clownish repo.

------
partycoder
This tweet is interesting:

[https://twitter.com/UpEnd_org/status/1003936552840515584](https://twitter.com/UpEnd_org/status/1003936552840515584)

~~~
jgh
The difference between the old ceo and the new ceo is pretty stark, at least
on a superficial - just looking at the profile pics & names - level. Like the
original CEO uses an IRCish internet handle and a bad picture taken on a
webcam, unshaven and wearing oakleys indoors. The new guy uses his full name
and he has a professional photograph and is well manicured.

I've never paid much attention to Github's political struggles over the years
and have been a loyal (paying) customer for a very long time, so I can't say
if the new guy will be worse than the old guy or not. But I will say this: One
of these guys looks like he runs a website for coders based on the version
control system invented by the linux guy.

------
mathiasrw
It has begun.

------
aceofcaves
In other news; water is wet.

This is GitHub after all, it's not like they're new to censorship.

~~~
maaaats
I can see the repo, it's not censored.

~~~
superflyguy
Who's saying you can't see the repo?

~~~
maaaats
Everyone here and in the issue complaining about censorship, duh

------
miaklesp
Sick people.

~~~
miaklesp
[https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT/issues/7...](https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT/issues/79)

Fighters!

